# Tarpon!



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Well finally saw some tarpon at the jetties in Port A! First ones of the year. We saw 3 different schools of them breaking as the tide was going out. Too bad the calm weather came for Memorial Day, I need all the tourist to leave so we can have the jetty back :slimer:
My buddy and I went 0-2 tonight. Not too good but it was fun. We will be out there first thing in the morning to hopefully hook 1 or 2 before Church and the crowds. 

Good luck!

Cody C


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Cody,

Did you make it back out?


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Went back out yesterday morning and the bait wasn't in as good. There was only 1 tarpon rolling. It was a little guy right around 3 ft. Couldn't get him to hit what I had to offer... Maybe next time!
Hung a king right before sun up, but there wasn't much little bait around the jetties. Just horse mullet so I guess the fish pulled out with the bait. Plus the wind began blowing and dirtied the water a little. Hopefully more tarpon will show up and we are ready now whenever the wind dies down.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

We were off the north jetty till midnight and never saw them either. Must have moved on. There was some bait flickin the top, but nothing was chasing them. They will be back.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks, guys! Lots of summer left!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

marc said:


> We were off the north jetty till midnight and never saw them either. Must have moved on. There was some bait flickin the top, but nothing was chasing them. They will be back.


You aren't the guy in the shallowsport with the elevated console are you?



ACbob said:


> Thanks, guys! Lots of summer left!


Yea there is! I heard there were a bunch of kings caught this afternoon, so I will be back out there tomorrow. Hopefully there will be some tarpon rolling. Kinda surprised the fishing has been better with an outgoing tide than the incoming...


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

No, that was not me. I have a Fishmaster. We didn't get out there till after dark.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

cody, was it a SS or a illusion with the raised console


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

I was out there Monday early around 11AM. Had crappy bait.... very small perch and very large mullet.

Saw 8-10 --- 3 footers traveling through ..... chunked a 10" mullet in front of them ... to my suprise .. .... a pick up... took up slack... set hook...(I wish)..... a 5-6' tarpon jumped and promptly returned my mullet.

End of story... til another day.

TC


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

out_fishin69 said:


> cody, was it a SS or a illusion with the raised console


A local has a SS with a raised console. If you were in the illusion, I remember seeing one out there the other day.

Well guys I guess I will spill the beans. Tuesday night, I hooked into a nice tarpon. It was SWEET! I had been catching smacks and kings and then hooked a tarpon just under 5 ft on a shimano 4000 with 20 lb braid. After 8 jumps and 1:40 min fight, My buddy and I landed her, took a couple pics and let her go. hooked her at 9:00 ish and released her at about 10:40 pm. This was my first tarpon to land so im pretty stoked!

I know its not much of a big deal ro the FL guys but to a Port A guy this was pretty cool. To the best of my knowledge, it was the first tarpon landed in Port A this year. We estimated her around 60-65 lbs.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Pics man Pics! Thats Awesome!


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

yea that was my illusion cody. are ya'll seeing those tapon off the end of the jetties?


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

marc said:


> Pics man Pics! Thats Awesome!


I'm working on it. I know 3 days later and you would think that I would have them by now... They are on my buddy's phone.

Out fishin they are where ever they want to be. Not being a smart .... but the other day they were up the channel by where you park at the s jetty then yesterday they were about 400 yds offshore the jetty... They seem to move around alot depending on the tide.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

rite on thanks


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Here she is!

The pics don't do this fish justice, hopefully next time, I will have a good camera with me! I'm 6'0" and holding the fish up was from my shoulders to the ground.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## El Tractor (Sep 20, 2006)

Man, did you catch her off of the rocks?? 
If so, thats pretty awesome!, something alot of folks here I'm sure have not done. I personally dont have that kind of patience.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

El Tractor said:


> Man, did you catch her off of the rocks??
> If so, thats pretty awesome!, something alot of folks here I'm sure have not done. I personally dont have that kind of patience.


Yes sir, off the rocks, and let me tell you, it takes some serious patience fighting them off the rocks! Especially on light tackle!


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice Fish!!!!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice!


----------

